# Slipping out of reality



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi!

I am quite new here and my English is bad.

One question: Do some of you like slipping out of realisty-often connected to odd memories? Feeling like an intensive daydream or an intensive memory. But just a few sec. Does that anybody know or am I going nuts?


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

not like...know the feeling of slipping off


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel LIKE that it is happening all of the time. I know it's not real though.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

What is your native language.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel like I am losing it every day and it seems like its only getting worst and worst. im just waiting for it to finally happen but im scared  I see doctors and a therapist but they don't know much it seems. they say it is just depression and anxiety as well as unresolved trauma which is why I am where I am (plus stress etc) but I fear its way more then that. but that's the dpdr talking hahaha


----------



## CherryCoke (Oct 24, 2013)

German...I always have this feeling when I think on old memories. That feels weird. Like they are false memories. Feeling like slipping out..do you really know it?


----------



## seebeyond (Dec 10, 2013)

Doberg
Don't worry, what is happening to you is happening to EVERYONE on this planet right now, me included. You see science and medicine doesn't have a diagnosis or theory to what is happening to us as a collective (species), all they can do is try to come up with new diagnoses and theories to try to explain it. You see, the medical and scientific community are trying to view what is happening from an old and (quickly becoming) outdated system of thinking.
This "issue" of depersonalization is not an issue at all. Like I said earlier I'm going through it and have been for about 3-4 years now and am not concerned in the least about how I SHOULD feel. Because that "should feel" is someone else's imposed idea on what you feel and has no bearing on you life.
In closing I will say this... Buckle your seatbelts because this depersonalization is going to continue and increase for every person on this planet especially during this year coming up! But please this is not anything to be fearful about but to celebrate... celebrate your lives and live them to the fullest. And what is fear anyways False Evidence Appearing Real... as well as a choice. So which will you choose?


----------



## rviit (Dec 13, 2013)

seebeyond said:


> Doberg
> Don't worry, what is happening to you is happening to EVERYONE on this planet right now, me included. You see science and medicine doesn't have a diagnosis or theory to what is happening to us as a collective (species), all they can do is try to come up with new diagnoses and theories to try to explain it. You see, the medical and scientific community are trying to view what is happening from an old and (quickly becoming) outdated system of thinking.
> This "issue" of depersonalization is not an issue at all. Like I said earlier I'm going through it and have been for about 3-4 years now and am not concerned in the least about how I SHOULD feel. Because that "should feel" is someone else's imposed idea on what you feel and has no bearing on you life.
> In closing I will say this... Buckle your seatbelts because this depersonalization is going to continue and increase for every person on this planet especially during this year coming up! But please this is not anything to be fearful about but to celebrate... celebrate your lives and live them to the fullest. And what is fear anyways False Evidence Appearing Real... as well as a choice. So which will you choose?


It's beyond me that some would spam mental health bords, where people are genuinely looking for help, with their new age bullsh*t and pseudointellectual political commentary. Saying there is nothing to be afraid of is one thing, but this is like telling people the voices in their head might be right. Not cool.


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

seebeyond said:


> Doberg
> Don't worry, what is happening to you is happening to EVERYONE on this planet right now, me included. You see science and medicine doesn't have a diagnosis or theory to what is happening to us as a collective (species), all they can do is try to come up with new diagnoses and theories to try to explain it. You see, the medical and scientific community are trying to view what is happening from an old and (quickly becoming) outdated system of thinking.
> This "issue" of depersonalization is not an issue at all. Like I said earlier I'm going through it and have been for about 3-4 years now and am not concerned in the least about how I SHOULD feel. Because that "should feel" is someone else's imposed idea on what you feel and has no bearing on you life.
> In closing I will say this... Buckle your seatbelts because this depersonalization is going to continue and increase for every person on this planet especially during this year coming up! But please this is not anything to be fearful about but to celebrate... celebrate your lives and live them to the fullest. And what is fear anyways False Evidence Appearing Real... as well as a choice. So which will you choose?


Look guys, this newbie has the answer to all of our problems. Not only that, he can predict the future.

...what a quack! GTFO.


----------

